
Ask HN: Help me choose a REST API to build - whitepoplar
Hi HN! I&#x27;ve never built a pure REST API before and I&#x27;d like to build one as a side project. What simple API do you wish existed and why? Thanks in advance! :-)
======
mtmail
There was a ShowHN (can't find it) about an API that pre-qualifies email
addresses. I think it just checked if the email syntax is valid (see related
discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16799976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16799976)),
if the domain really exists and if the domain is a known burner domain (I use
this list [https://github.com/wesbos/burner-email-
providers/](https://github.com/wesbos/burner-email-providers/)).

Personally I can't use such an external service (in Europe) because with GDPR
regulation sending a third-party a list of email addresses without user
consent is better avoided.

